# Program do edycji mp3

## rzabcio

Proste pytanie. Jaki polecanie programik do edycji plików MP3? Chodzi mi generalnie o skrócenie utworku celem wrzucenia na komórkę, dodanie "zgłaśniania" na jego początku, ewentualnie zmniejszenie bitrate'a. W mojej L6 mam niestety tylko 10MiB i wrzucanie całych nie wchodzi w grę.

Z góry dzięki! Pozdrawiam!

----------

## psycepa

moze audacity, co prawda ciezko go nazwac 'programikiem' ale powinien sie nadac  :Wink: 

---------

korzystając z okazji chciałbym razem z milu przeprowadzić eksperyment, proszę nie zwracać uwagi na błędy bo zostaną wkrótce poprawione przez któregoś z moderatorów.

 :Smile: 

--------

----------

## rzabcio

Zapomniałem wspomnieć, że Audacity znam i to jest plan B. Wolałbym coś mniejszego.  :Very Happy:  Trochę mnie przeraziło to:

```
# emerge -pv audacity

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/madplay-0.15.2b  USE="nls -debug -esd" 577 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.1-r1  USE="-sndfile -static" 683 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r4  USE="gtk2 opengl -debug -odbc -unicode -wxgtk1" 5,255 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/ladspa-sdk-1.12-r2  69 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/audacity-1.2.1  USE="encode mad vorbis -flac" 2,678 kB 

Total size of downloads: 9,263 kB
```

Ale dzięki za odpowiedź psycepa! Czekam na kolejne propozycje.  :Smile: 

----------

## milu

Przekonwertować na mniejszy bitrate możesz za pomocą np. lame.

----------

## Yatmai

Może glame ?  :Smile:  Szczerze robiłem kiedyś takie przeróbki, ale nie pamiętam co to był za program  :Very Happy:  A 5-icu pakietów do Audacity nie ma co sie bać, bywają gorsze rzeczy (choćby grip i te gnomowskie śmieci  :Very Happy: )

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ---------
> 
> korzystając z okazji chciałbym razem z milu przeprowadzić eksperyment, proszę nie zwracać uwagi na błędy bo zostaną wkrótce poprawione przez któregoś z moderatorów.
> ...

 

Ja Was prosze, to aż w oczy kole  :Razz: 

----------

## przemos

Może to: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnusound/ ?

----------

## rzabcio

Dzięki serdeczne za podpowiedzi!

Zacznę od Gnusounda jako, że najmniejszy, a jestem niecierpliwy.

SOLVED jeszcze nie daję. Porównam programiki i postaram się dać jakieś podsumowanie dla potomnych.

:: EDIT ::

No cóż. Tego się obawiałem. Gnusound pokazał, że "format is not supported". Może działą tylko na czystych WAVach? Próbuję z glame.

----------

## przemos

Co do Gnusound - cytat z dokumentacji:

 *Quote:*   

> From version 0.7 onwards, GNUsound uses a modular file load/save architecture. This makes it much easier to add support for new file formats.

 

i trochę niżej:

 *Quote:*   

> file_lame: LAME MP3 support
> 
> This module provides support for loading and saving of MP3 format files through libmp3lame. LAME is a very high quality MP3 encoder released under the GNU GPL.
> 
> LAME is available from: http://mp3dev.org/
> ...

 

http://www.gnu.org/software/gnusound/Documentation/index.html

----------

## rzabcio

Z Lame'a mam to:

```
$ eix lame

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-lame 

     Available versions:  0.8.8 ~0.8.9 0.8.10 0.8.11 ~0.8.12 ~0.10.3

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/modules/gst-plugins.html

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-sound/glame 

     Available versions:  1.0.2 ~2.0.1

     Installed:           1.0.2

     Homepage:            http://glame.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         an audio file editing utility

* media-sound/lame 

     Available versions:  3.96.1 ~3.96.1-r1 ~3.97_beta2

     Installed:           3.96.1

     Homepage:            http://lame.sourceforge.net

     Description:         LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder

* media-sound/toolame 

     Available versions:  02l ~02l-r1 ~02l-r2

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.planckenergy.com

     Description:         tooLAME - an optimized mpeg 1/2 layer 2 audio encoder
```

Ale komunikat nadal jest taki sam...

----------

